# I Fear For The Future Of The USA



## KmH (May 27, 2016)

Oregon frat trashes Lake Shasta, leaves behind *90* tents and lots and lots of trash.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 27, 2016)

Sounds about right. 

I live near a college. That's all I need to say.


----------



## Gary A. (May 28, 2016)

Sad.


----------



## smoke665 (May 28, 2016)

Listened to a political interview yesterday where they were asking the candidate about his stance on education. It came up during the interview that there was not much that could be done with the current population, because of a failure of the parents to teach basic principals at home. Same holds true with the lack of respect shown by these college students.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 28, 2016)

Hide cctv cameras in the area


KmH said:


> Oregon frat trashes Lake Shasta, leaves behind *90* tents and lots and lots of trash.



If Trump makes Mexico build a wall and Canada has to build a wall to stop Americans escaping into Canada the upshot will be that you lot will be fenced in and won't bother the rest of us


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2016)

Unfortunately it happens more often than you think ==> Treetops Resort: Fraternity damage could top $400,000


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2016)

Universities and colleges need to ban fraternities.


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2016)

KmH said:


> Universities and colleges need to ban fraternities.



That will accomplish nothing.


----------



## table1349 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Overread (May 29, 2016)

We've got the same strange behaviour in the UK too at events. In the last few years it seems to have become a thing to take all your stuff to the party - party hard and then dump the stuff. Some even deliberately slash their tents so they can't be re-used. 

Honestly I've no idea why - why spend all that money on food and tents and such and then just dump it. Seems so terribly wasteful and kind of hints that "poor" uni/college students (of which many are the bulk) have a bit too much money 


Sadly we can blame the media for this one in part. They have bigged up the idea that going to uni is to go to party. That huge drunken parties are normal, expected and if you're not into them you're just a little bit anti-social and odd. Films, TV shows etc... its all made uni into a huge party - at least on the social side. 

Couple that to poor education and reduced morals and you've got a disaster


----------



## katsrevenge (May 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Universities and colleges need to ban fraternities.
> ...



I'd ban all but the service and honors organizations. The social ones don't do much more than get drunk and wreck stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

katsrevenge said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Organizations didn't do this.

_People_ did.

Banning the organization doesn't get rid of the people.  Stupidity and selfishness cannot be legislated out of existence.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2016)

Overread said:


> Honestly I've no idea why - why spend all that money on food and tents and such and then just dump it. Seems so terribly wasteful and kind of hints that "poor" uni/college students (of which many are the bulk) have a bit too much money


I would not hold out much hope that these adult children would be disciplined by their parents.  The time for discipline has long since passed, so any possibility of that occurring now is wishful thinking.  

Try telling the parents that their offspring bought a new tent, sleeping bags for himself and a girl, a cooler, lantern, lots of beer, some food, and trashed a public park by leaving it all behind.  I think all you would get is a blank stare, followed by a verbal berating aimed at the messenger, not the child.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> katsrevenge said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Banning the organization makes it far less likely that there will be as many of those stupid people in the same place at the same time. Spreads it out, if you will.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 29, 2016)

Designer said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I've no idea why - why spend all that money on food and tents and such and then just dump it. Seems so terribly wasteful and kind of hints that "poor" uni/college students (of which many are the bulk) have a bit too much money
> ...



As I said, I live near a college. It's a private one.. huge tuition cost and all that. There is a drug in this area called 'spice' It's a fake marijuana. It's sold as incense legally in some places. It's popular with the homeless.. and college kids. When it was really bad here the cops were referring to the users as 'zombies' over the scanner. That's what it does. Smoke up, go blank. Possibly fall over and just lay there for 20 minutes or so. Or die. A person OD'd on it at a bridge that I love to shoot. 

Let the landlord next door know his tenets where smoking that crap behind his house and ll he could say was 'but they come from nice families..' Yes, that just means they can afford to buy more drugs, LOL. 

I can only imagine the response from the parents.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

katsrevenge said:


> Banning the organization makes it far less likely that there will be as many of those stupid people in the same place at the same time. Spreads it out, if you will.



Stupid people abound everywhere.  They don't need an organization to do stupid things.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> katsrevenge said:
> 
> 
> > Banning the organization makes it far less likely that there will be as many of those stupid people in the same place at the same time. Spreads it out, if you will.
> ...



True. But give them one and watch their IQ drop further.... LOL


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

katsrevenge said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > katsrevenge said:
> ...



No, they'll just do their stupid stuff together.  They'll do stupid stuff elsewhere, it just won't make the news because 50 people did 50 stupid things in 50 different locations.


----------



## terri (May 29, 2016)

There is some merit to the argument for placing blame on the frats.  They want to keep their reputation, not to mention every chapter around the country.  If they get official reprimands from the University, the chapter can be kicked out.  Putting them on notice to police their own could get their attention.  But yes, it's the dumb kids doing these things.  They should however know there might be repercussions from the frat itself.


----------



## runnah (Jun 1, 2016)

They say the male brain doesn't fully finish developing until 25. 

Which is the excuse I used or all the dumb **** I did in college.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 1, 2016)

runnah said:


> They say the male brain doesn't fully finish developing until 25.
> 
> Which is the excuse I used or all the dumb **** I did in college.


So whats your excuse now???


----------



## runnah (Jun 1, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > They say the male brain doesn't fully finish developing until 25.
> ...



Prolonged adolescent.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 1, 2016)

It was too bad the rangers had to clean it up... Seems like when they got back the ones from the frat that were involved should have to do some sort of 'volunteer' work involving a certain amount of cleaning up something... preferably rather ooey and gooey.

Seriously, I suppose if it wasn't an official university or fraternity event they'd have to see what recourse there was or any way to hold those involved responsible. At the very least the frat ought to offer to do a community work project, or _some_thing.

I live not far from a college town and all I can say is it's nice in the summer when they're all gone! lol just because it's not so busy and you can actually park uptown and actually go in someplace... I used to use a shared darkroom on campus and I remember going up once at the beginning of their spring break and I could tell they'd been 'cramming' in some last minute darkroom work and blew out of there without cleaning up. It was nice to use it in the summer without students around! But they are nice to have at hockey games with the pep band and all.


----------



## KenC (Jun 2, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Seriously, I suppose if it wasn't an official university or fraternity event they'd have to see what recourse there was or any way to hold those involved responsible. At the very least the frat ought to offer to do a community work project, or _some_thing.



Those involved need to be fined as heavily as permitted by law.  Presumably the parents would end up paying and it would raise awareness all around, not to mention providing some funds for the cleanup.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## smoke665 (Jun 2, 2016)

katsrevenge said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > katsrevenge said:
> ...



Could also hope that it might have an effect on reproduction of more stupid people, but they would probably find each other anyhow.


----------

